# Dopo emerge world tutto lentissimo! [Risolto]

## canduc17

Dopo un bel

```
emerge -vDNu world

emerge --depclean

revdep rebuild
```

Mi ritrovo con il mio nuovo kde 3.5.7 lentissimo.

Le finestre quando le apro ci mettono 1 o 2 secondi in più rispetto a prima, sono scattose ed i menù contestuali, quando chiusi, lasciano alcune parti di sè in giro per lo schermo...

Inoltre c'è una cacchio di ventola che ora resta sempre accesa e non capisco perchè, visto che prima dell'aggiornamento, la mia configurazione della gestione energetica era a puntino...neanche con un 

```
cpufreq-set -g ondemand
```

la situazione cambia.

Come faccio a capire cos'è che appesantisce così il sistema?

----------

## djinnZ

incomicia con il vedere cosa è attivo.

Se hai OOo in avvio od il quickstart (che non dovrebbe più funzionare con il 2.3) vedi che in caso di crash nel recupero dell'ultimo documento aperto il balordo inizia a riavviarsi all'infinito.

----------

## canduc17

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> incomicia con il vedere cosa è attivo.

 Come?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se hai OOo in avvio od il quickstart (che non dovrebbe più funzionare con il 2.3) vedi che in caso di crash nel recupero dell'ultimo documento aperto il balordo inizia a riavviarsi all'infinito.
> 
> 

 Ho la 2.3 infatti, ma non credo c'entri molto...da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento non l'ho ancora aperto!

----------

## djinnZ

ps -A

top

...

non ho detto se lo hai usato ma se per qualche ragione si avvia...

----------

## canduc17

```
candooc canduc # ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 khelper

    6 ?        00:00:00 kthread

   66 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   67 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

  173 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  176 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  178 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  207 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  208 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  209 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  210 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  211 ?        00:00:00 cifsoplockd

  212 ?        00:00:00 cifsdnotifyd

  388 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

  430 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

  525 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 1122 ?        00:00:00 kmmcd

 1159 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt

 1165 ?        00:00:00 pccardd

 1168 ?        00:00:00 knodemgrd_0

 1268 ?        00:00:00 zd1211rw

 1308 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 3000 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 3058 ?        00:00:00 acpid

 3115 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 3173 ?        00:00:00 hald

 3174 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 3180 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb

 3182 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf

 3183 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi

 3193 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 3858 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 3886 tty7     00:00:30 X

 3909 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 3916 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 3972 ?        00:00:00 cpufreqd

 3977 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 3978 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 3979 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 3980 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 3981 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 4100 ?        00:00:00 cron

 4895 ?        00:00:00 runscript.sh

 4898 ?        00:00:18 java

 4922 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 4923 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 4924 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 4925 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 4926 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 4927 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 4964 ?        00:00:00 startkde

 5007 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 5025 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 5043 ?        00:00:00 start_kdeinit

 5044 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit

 5047 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver

 5049 ?        00:00:00 klauncher

 5051 ?        00:00:01 kded

 5056 ?        00:00:00 kwrapper

 5058 ?        00:00:00 ksmserver

 5059 ?        00:00:00 kwin

 5061 ?        00:00:00 knotify

 5063 ?        00:00:01 kdesktop

 5065 ?        00:00:02 kicker

 5066 ?        00:00:00 kio_file

 5072 ?        00:00:00 kaccess

 5076 ?        00:00:01 artsd

 5078 ?        00:00:00 kwifimanager

 5080 ?        00:00:00 kmix

 5082 ?        00:00:00 klipper

 5090 ?        00:00:00 kio_system

 5098 ?        00:00:00 kio_trash

 5248 ?        00:00:00 konsole

 5249 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5255 pts/1    00:00:00 su

 5270 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5347 ?        00:00:00 kio_media

 5354 ?        00:00:00 konqueror

 5356 ?        00:00:00 kio_media

 5368 ?        00:00:00 kio_file

 5373 ?        00:00:00 kio_system

 5374 ?        00:00:00 kio_media

 5389 pts/2    00:00:00 bash

 5395 pts/2    00:00:00 su

 5398 pts/2    00:00:00 bash

 5426 pts/3    00:00:00 bash

 5432 pts/3    00:00:00 su

 5435 pts/3    00:00:00 bash

 5439 pts/3    00:00:00 ps
```

e digitando top:

```
Tasks:  81 total,   1 running,  80 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1026024k total,   331768k used,   694256k free,    18080k buffers

Swap:  1004052k total,        0k used,  1004052k free,   147244k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 3886 root      15   0  332m  14m 4276 S  1.0  1.5   0:26.12 X

 5248 canduc    15   0 84944  15m  11m S  0.3  1.6   0:00.39 konsole

    1 root      15   0  2664  572  484 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.39 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

   66 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0

   67 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.14 kacpid

  173 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspend_usbd

  176 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  178 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 kseriod

  207 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  208 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 pdflush

  209 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

  210 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  211 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cifsoplockd

  212 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cifsdnotifyd

  388 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused

  430 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 reiserfs/0

  525 root      21  -4  7660 1284  372 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.23 udevd

 1122 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kmmcd

 1159 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt

 1165 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pccardd

 1168 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 knodemgrd_0

 1268 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 zd1211rw

 1308 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald

 3000 root      15   0  7184  688  448 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 syslog-ng

 3058 root      18   0  2660  624  472 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 acpid

 3115 messageb  15   0  8464  908  684 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.10 dbus-daemon

 3173 haldaemo  16   0 15104 2988 2280 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.71 hald
```

Secondo voi c'è qualcosa di anomalo?

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi pare. Al massimo slocate eseguito da cron...

----------

## canduc17

Bene.   :Sad:   Qualche altra idea?

----------

## bandreabis

Per slocate consiglio caldissimamente il passaggio a rlocate.... non c'è confronto come leggerezza....

----------

## djinnZ

se non hai processi attivi (98% idle vuol dire che non sta facendo niente in pratica), non hai un locate che fa ravanare il disco...

avrai pasticciato qualcosa tra controllo ventola e gestione energetica (la possibilità è tanto nei pacchetti, quanto nella loro configurazione, quanto nel kernel); o ti si sarà aggioornato il driver della scheda video con chissà quale fetenzia, altre idee non me ne vengono.

Non è che sei uno dei dannATI?

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se non hai processi attivi (98% idle vuol dire che non sta facendo niente in pratica), non hai un locate che fa ravanare il disco...
> 
> avrai pasticciato qualcosa tra controllo ventola e gestione energetica (la possibilità è tanto nei pacchetti, quanto nella loro configurazione, quanto nel kernel); o ti si sarà aggioornato il driver della scheda video con chissà quale fetenzia, altre idee non me ne vengono.
> 
> Non è che sei uno dei dannATI?

 

Gli ultimi ati-drivers funzionano bene...

Maledetto hibernate!!! ma funzionano

----------

## canduc17

Ebbene sì, lo confesso: ho una stramaledettissima ATI Mobility Radeon 9700.

Dici questi driver qui?

Appena ho tempo provo ad aggiornarli, mi sembra di ricordare che utilizzavo i driver radeon...

EDIT - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Ma siete sicuri sia la scheda video? Anche a navigare è lentissimissimo (e la banda non c'entra...)

----------

## canduc17

Bene, ho risolto mettendo su gli ultimi ati-drivers, la versione 8.43.2.

Potete farvi due ghigne guardando la mia odissea per metterli sù qui.

Grazie a tutti!

----------

